# Large dark area pitted out after cleaning rust off chrome handlebars! WHAT TO DO?????



## jason morton (Jul 4, 2015)

After removed a large era of rust off of deluxe american handlebars where the rust was is now dark. What happened and can anything be done?????    I cleaned the rust with water n tin foil.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 4, 2015)

Unfortunately Jason once the chrome is gone it's gone. Sounds like the rust is really deep into the base metal .
 short of digging deep into it with a file you may be able to take some silver solvent base paint and fill in over the dark area. Use a small artist brush or "q" tip cotton swab and rub the silver only in the dark pitted area.
There are several great products that are discussed in this thread that will remove rust by submerging your handle bars in. If the rust is "under" any of the chrome it may lift some chrome off. Every one has there method of dealing with this , I am sure someone else will respond with their method .   Memory lane sells new Wald handlebars for under $15 dollars mail order. They look pretty good, and you can't chrome for that price.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 4, 2015)

once you hear this you're going to wonder why you didn't think of it.
1st make sure the area is very clean and free of oils etc.
next paint over the brown spot with silver spray paint. 
next after it has dried, take some light steel or bronze wool and carefully scrub the silver paint off of the surrounding good chrome. 
this leaves anything not chrome painted silver and looking much more like the chrome than the brown spot you already have.
when cleaning off the silver from the chrome go easy, the paint won't stick to the chrome very well and should come right off with very little effort.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2015)

Chrome is a plating.Once its gone ya cant get it back.


----------



## Duck (Jul 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> Chrome is a plating.Once its gone ya cant get it back.



 You mean like the time I wasted reading this, Captain Obvious?


----------



## jason morton (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2015)

Duck said:


> You mean like the time I wasted reading this, Captain Obvious?




Exactly.As in your case ,when you finally  lose your virginity you wont get it back.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 11, 2015)

it may be best to get replacement original bars with original metal finish to match your bikes condition...if it bugs you...otherwise ratty looking bikes are becoming more prefered to overdone overrestored gleaming trailer prom queen bikes....im sure some caber or 2 might have some handlebars laying around that you can get cheap....unless what you have are braced types....then thats another ball game


----------

